# Bettercreme



## katchef (Mar 7, 2006)

I have found bettercreme non dairy frosting to be a huge hit and would like to know if anyone has a recipe that gives similiar results for taste, texture and stability.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

There's lots of reasons to love it. 
Customers like the taste.
It's non-dairy so you can display it without refrigeration worries.
It's easy to spread and pipe with. It has sort of a nice mouthfeel.

Of course, the company that makes it, Rich's, isn't about to divulge
how it's made.....they've got a corner on the market. 

You could probably make something similar in texture and flavor to
Bettercreme, but it depends on what's important to you....do you want
to replicate the non-dairy qualities of it, or do you just want to make something like it regardless of whether you use dairy or not?

If it's the non dairy part of it that appeals to you then I couldn't tell you
how to go about it without using some stuff like maybe carageenan, xanthan gum or whatever they have in there......lovely stabilizers, and corn syrup most likely.

But if you want to go dairy, and know you have to refrigerate whatever you make, you can probably come close by making a simple pastry cream, chilling it down, then incorporating a little of it into a simple buttercream. That's what the texture of Bettercreme seems like to me.
It reminds me of pastry cream/whipped cream/buttercream. 

Not sure if this is what you are after.......hope it helped.:roll:


----------

